# Dried up wax...Can I fix it?



## armyturner

I have a can of Briwax that I have used in the past as a topcoat on game calls made from naturally oily woods. It has been a while since I have used any, but needed to yesterday. I opened the can to find the wax had shrunk down to about the size of a hockey puck. and it is hard as a rock.

It looks like it is dehydrated. Is there a solvent it waxes like this that keep them soft? Can I add something back to it.

Thanks


----------



## Gin N' Tonic

armyturner said:


> I have a can of Briwax that I have used in the past as a topcoat on game calls made from naturally oily woods. It has been a while since I have used any, but needed to yesterday. I opened the can to find the wax had shrunk down to about the size of a hockey puck. and it is hard as a rock.
> 
> It looks like it is dehydrated. Is there a solvent it waxes like this that keep them soft? Can I add something back to it.
> 
> Thanks



I would suspect that it's done. If you get it soft again I'm wondering if the wax will act as expected?

Two things come to mind. You could try a little mineral spirits and see of that helps to soften it. I would consider using it to charge a buffing wheel but I would do a lot of tests before I put it on something valuable.


----------



## Karin Voorhis

I have also had this happen and I am sorry to say I tried to heat up adn it did a sperate thing on me and did not work.  I am going to agree that I feel its done now new purchase.


----------



## Bree

Try ethyl acetate or xylene to soften the wax.  I suspect that you have a lot of carnauba in that puck.  It is very hard and won't melt until it is heated to over 180 degrees.  It is soluable in these solvents.  You may need some heat to kick start it.

Be very careful heating the solvents.  I would rather heat the puck to maybe 150 or so and then add room temp solvents away from heat to avoid any possibility of flashing or ignition.

Hope that works for you.


----------



## chrisk

The beeswax's thinner is turpentine oil (more exactly spirit of turpentine). If I was you, I would cover the wax with turpentine oil and leave it for some days. As Bree said, a percentage of carnauba wax could stop the dilution. In this case, you have to warm the can in a "bain-marie".
The warming process should be delayed (not so if in low percentage) by the carnauba wax whose melting point is at +/- 185°F.


----------

